# STOWA Flieger Klassik 36



## hahaha3111

As stated in Stowa's newsletter, seems there are a lot of requests for this one?
Would like to know how many really want it on 36mm? As personally like a larger diameter case.. :-s:-s


----------



## raiusick

I'm surprised and intrigued. I own an Antea 355 and it's a perfect size for my wrist. A 36mm flieger at first glance might seem small but ... I am saving.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

I have their 40mm flieger and its just right size for me, I'm not quite sure about flieger in 36mm but I think it might work if they offer it with a nice bracelet. Anyway, if it won't fit me right I can easily let the wife or my sister use it. 

I wish it won't be in limited numbers so I can take my time saving. 

I also have the Antea 355 and fits me perfectly, I don't like it to be any larger. I've been wanting something with the Unitas movement but I fear that it might wear too large for me already, maybe it will depend on the overall design of the watch as the Antea KS 41 which I was checking before is mostly dial and very thin bezel.


----------



## hidden830726

I think laco also have this size for lady if i recall. Really not sure about 36mm.


----------



## Quartersawn

I would've preferred they used the 41mm MO/FO Unitas case with a different movement ring and solid case back so a center second movement could be utilized. 

Still, variety is good and I'm sure some folks will like the new 36mm flieger.


----------



## logan2z

hahaha3111 said:


> As stated in Stowa's newsletter, seems there are a lot of requests for this one?
> Would like to know how many really want it on 36mm? As personally like a larger diameter case.. :-s:-s


+1 I think the size is moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## Boiler

I've not requested it, but a 36mm Flieger definitely piques my interest. I do realize I'm in the minority in embracing & wanting watches 38mm & smaller, so I was pleasantly surprised to see the newsletter. It's the first time I'll seriously consider purchasing a Stowa Flieger to join my Antea KS & Partitio...ideally it would come in thinner than the 36mm Laco offerings.

If they could take the 36mm case & make a Marine option, I would definitely be all over it. Does anyone think that's a possibility in the future?


----------



## brainless

That's no totally new model.
I own a 36 mm Flieger Joerg made some time ago as a prototype.
There are to be some pics too. I will find and show them,



Volker ;-)


----------



## Fikk

I saw one on ebay about a year ago but in the end I didn't bet


----------



## brainless

Here are the pics I promised two posts ago:
https://cloud.web.de/ngcloud/external?locale=de&guestToken=8WWZcZbJT5aK3jfn2SEZKA&loginName=volker.ningelgen
(the last 5 pics only)

Volker ;-)


----------



## ads75

36mm isn't for me, but I do not expect every Stowa watch to be for me either. I'm sure there is some demand if they are making it, even if it is produced in small numbers it's filling what they see as a hole in their lineup.


----------



## JAfdem

Great looking watch!


----------



## flappylove

Anyone know when this will become available? It was mentioned in a newsletter a while back but had no pictures or details.


----------



## StufflerMike

Before 2007 there were some Flieger and Ikarus produced in 36mm. When visiting Schauer in 2003 I remember there was a wooden cabinet with a 36mm "ladies" Flieger.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/why-ikarus-flieger-grey-401178-post2997552.html#post2997552


----------



## mreyman73

brainless said:


> Here are the pics I promised two posts ago:
> https://cloud.web.de/ngcloud/extern...cZbJT5aK3jfn2SEZKA&loginName=volker.ningelgen
> (the last 5 pics only)
> 
> Volker


Looks pretty nice to me. I'm sure there's a market for it. Besides, it will probably wear larger due to the case/dial design.


----------



## Fikk

A cute Stowa flieger 36mm from 2005


----------



## Fikk

Actually it's not that small and is easier to wear with a shirt


----------



## blackdot

I want one! 

Hope it'll be slimmer than the Laco and available without logo and date.


----------



## metrocon

It is on Stowa's website now: https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+36+automatic.htm

Differences I've noticed from the photo, compared to the 40mm Flieger (other than case size):

- some numbers have a slightly different shape (most noticeable on the 6 and 9)
- hour markers are thicker relative to minute markers
- minute hand doesn't go as far, it looks like it doesn't quite reach the minute markers, while on the 40mm it goes nearly to the edge of the dial
- less space between the edge of the dial and the edge of the case

The dial looks like it is closer to the FOLE's dial than the 40mm automatic.

More specs from the site:
Diameter: 36.00mm
Height: 10.20mm
Strap width: 18.00mm
Lug-to-Lug size: 44.60mm

It is available with or without logo, and with or without date.

My 6" wrist is crying out for this watch.


----------



## blackdot

The minute and hour hands are almost the same in length......

Any reason for this?


----------



## TPS-tempus

looks good !


----------



## metrocon

blackdot said:


> The minute and hour hands are almost the same in length......
> 
> Any reason for this?


Yea I was wondering about that too, it's the main issue that is making me hesitate about pulling the trigger on it. Seems like a bit of an odd change, as the hands on the 40mm have excellent proportions. Would like to see in-person how the hands look, or at least a real-world photo, before making a decision.


----------



## Fikk

The minute hand looks longer on this picture than on the one posted previously









Credit: Stowa
https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+36+automatic.htm

Which seems closer to the one shown on Instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/BKu_3gNj4hm/


----------



## metrocon

It looks like the image was recently updated, looks better now! And that much harder to resist too...


----------



## Fikk

I already have this one in 36mm so no more temptation for me


----------



## Wanderfalken

The updated minute hand fits much better.

I wonder why they dropped the thin white outer ring from the dial. All of the other fliegers seem to have it, but not this one.


----------



## ed21x

it almost looks like the dial size is identical to the 40mm due to the shrunken bezel. This watch should still have a decent amount of wrist presence... I'm estimating comparable to a 38mm.


----------



## Sherhan

This Stowa looks great, definitely on my Christmas list for this year!


----------



## JMEnnis

Just tried this on last weekend. LOVE the 36mm even over the larger case sizes and I usually wear 42-44mm watches. Definitely on my shortlist.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

I'm dying to see more live pictures. Does anyone have one yet? 

Sendt fra min HTC Desire 620 med Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Only this Munichtime snap shot


----------



## MKN

And that's not bad at all! That's a very good looking watch.

Sendt fra min HTC Desire 620 med Tapatalk


----------



## Dtle

There is a wrist shot on the official stowa instagram page. I have one on order - manual wind no logo, no date. Gonna have to wait several months for it


----------



## Wanderfalken

Dtle said:


> There is a wrist shot on the official stowa instagram page. I have one on order - manual wind no logo, no date. Gonna have to wait several months for it


Which manual movement are you getting?


----------



## Dtle

I don't know yet to be honest... Waiting for confirmation / info


----------



## Dtle

Wanderfalken said:


> Which manual movement are you getting?


ETA-2801


----------



## Wanderfalken

Very cool. Am I right to assume it's one of the Stars and Stripes movements then?

Please post some pics when your waiting is over, it will be great to see!


----------



## Dtle

No... Not the stars and stripes movement... They offered that to me for immediate delivery...but... I'm not American lol. 

I'll definitely post pics after the wait is over


----------



## ABS1

This watch is such a looker! Call me old-fashioned but I really like the 36-38 mm size and wish more watches had this option. I don't have small wrists but anything over ~39mm (except for divers) just looks and feels weird on my arm. The legibility on this one is outstanding. I'm thinking the no date, with logo, on brown leather would be superb. Please post when your's arrives - would really like to see it.


----------



## taurnilf

Very much interested in this as well. I'm thinking logo, date and standard crown (the onion looks too big). Hope to see some live pics. It's either this or the Ikarus, to pair with my Flieger Klassik.


----------



## tonester99

nice watch. I have to get me one of those soon


----------



## mountbatten

I always thought pilot watches were supposed to be huge. I like this style because of the history behind them. A 36mm size, for me, is just too small...


----------



## bomba

This is a really beautiful piece. More pictures please!!


----------



## taurnilf

Any more live pics yet?


----------



## hidden830726

New pics at instagram side by side with 40mm. Go check out.

Really lovely size. If i dont have the 40mm, i will buy this at a heartbeat.


----------



## taurnilf

I have the 40 and is planning to get the marine or ikarus next but the force is strong with this one. Will there be a marine or ikarus at 36?


----------



## mr_raider

Small watches are really nice. I've had my eye on a Tudor Black Bay 36mm for a long time.


----------



## reuven

Could anyone tell me if this watch is only produced in limited production or is it a regular piece now within the collection?

Thank you


----------



## taurnilf

reuven said:


> Could anyone tell me if this watch is only produced in limited production or is it a regular piece now within the collection?
> 
> Thank you


Regular.


----------



## Fikk

Yes, regular but will also be available in the 90th anniversary of Stowa LE with old radium superluminova either in automatic or handwound (90 pieces of each).


----------



## reuven

Great news! Thank you !


----------



## Fikk

Stowa said:


> > Flieger Klassik 36 without Logo, 36 mm case, automatic: 90 pieces (netprice: Euro 941,17. Including German VAT: EURO 1.120.-)
> > Flieger Klassik 36 without Logo, 36 mm Gehäuse, handwinding: 90 pieces (netprice: Euro 957,98. Including German VAT: EURO 1.140.-)
> Delivery for both versions starts in May 2017


I just checked and delivery starts in May for the LE.


----------



## brainless

This is a Flieger with *36 mm* diameter, existing for 15 years already:









Blued hands, central second's hand and HW!








Driven by a DUROWE 7425-4








It is a prototype ( _No 1_ ), made by Joerg in November 2001.








I doubt that the MABLE (with DUROWE auto movt.) will come with a sapphire back - the HW mvt. is a view to look at, not the auto,

Volker ;-)

PS: Yes, I know about the hole in the minute's hand's luminescence: It will be fixed by Joerg. |>


----------



## Fikk

Nice one Volker.

Last year I found a similar one but from 2005 with a 2824.
The papers say "Flieger Automatik 49936" but I have no clue of many were produced back then.


----------



## brainless

Hi Fikk,

is the diameter 36 mm too?


Volker ;-)


----------



## Fikk

Yes, 36mm too.
The dial looks pretty much the same as yours. Also with "made in Germany" at the bottom even if it's not visible on the last pictures.


----------



## MKN

How about some wristshots?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Mads,

that wouldn't fit:
My height is 190 cm and my weight is something less (than my height) in kg,



Volker ;-)


----------



## MKN

Thats a shame


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

There it's one of mine on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## MKN

I see. What size are your wrists?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Slightly under 16cm.


----------



## mr_raider

brainless said:


> Mads,
> 
> that wouldn't fit:
> My height is 190 cm and my weight is something less (than my height) in kg,
> 
> Volker


You don't need a watch. You need pizza strapped to your wrist!


----------



## MKN

Thanks mr Fikk



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike409

Just received Flieger Classic 36 #064. Shipped on 1/26/17 delivered on 1/27/17 - super fast delivery to Michigan. Purchased on Advent sale but had it delayed shipping due to vacation.


----------



## nicedream

mike409 said:


> Just received Flieger Classic 36 #064. Shipped on 1/26/17 delivered on 1/27/17 - super fast delivery to Michigan. Purchased on Advent sale but had it delayed shipping due to vacation.


Very nice! Here's some pics I took of the 36mm flieger at the Worn and Wound showcase a few months ago (next to my Glycine 36mm)

















Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike409

Tan strap looks good.


----------



## phli

The strap matches the watch very well!

Is the crystal domed?


----------



## invisible

This is my "baby" flieger. My wrist is small, so 36mm version fits me better than 40mm. It looks impressive, but I still prefer old style strap with 2 rivets to the nappa strap .



>


And flieger 36 has lume on every markers instead of only hour markers. Great |>!!!



>


----------



## Thimayya

Wrist size?


----------



## watchninja123

The 36mm has been in my radar for some times now. Looks so good!! I also came across the Archimede 36mm pilot (which cost about 200 euro cheaper than the Stowa). Is there a reason to go for the Stowa instead of the Archimede?! They look pretty identical to me.

Thanks!


----------



## PyroShield

From what I could tell, the stowa has actual heat-blued hands while the archimede is painted. I've also heard the fit and finish quality on the stowa is much better as well.


----------



## taurnilf

^Also, the Stowa have decorated, top-grade movement vs the standard on the Archimede; have better lume (better than most), slightly domed crystal vs flat on the Archimede; the caseback is sapphire on the Stowa, mineral for the Archimede; and I like the strap that comes with the Stowa better.

The Archimede is thinner though, and comes with a diamond crown.


----------



## watchninja123

Thank you guys for the input! Time to save up for one!


----------



## B....

hahaha3111 said:


> As stated in Stowa's newsletter, seems there are a lot of requests for this one?
> Would like to know how many really want it on 36mm? As personally like a larger diameter case.. :-s:-s


I'd like to read that issue of the newsletter but don't know how to access it. Can anyone assist with that please. I think it's a beautiful watch & one that would undoubtedly be a regular wear. I wish it had a screw on back as with the 40mm. It's just an aesthetic point for me.
B.


----------



## Deij

watchninja123 said:


> Thank you guys for the input! Time to save up for one!


The Archimede does indeed have flat crystal instead of domed, and galvanised blue hands instead of heat treated, so I would too go for the Stowa over Archimedes.

However many consider the Archimede to have a higher quality case, and regard the Ickler brands and cases very highly, so it's worth considering also.


----------



## B....

Does anyone have a photo of the display back of the 36mm with the hand wind 2804-2 movement? Thanks.
B.


----------



## NiklasF

Hi, 
I am thinking about adding the Stowa flieger klassik 36 to my collection. But I am not sure about the size. 
Would you guys and girls who owns this watch be so kind and post a wrist shot and also tell me your wrist size? 

Regards,
Niklas


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B....

NiklasF said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about adding the Stowa flieger klassik 36 to my collection. But I am not sure about the size.
> Would you guys and girls who owns this watch be so kind and post a wrist shot and also tell me your wrist size?
> 
> Regards,
> Niklas
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


I'm waiting on my 90th anniv. Flieger 36 LE so I'll contribute a bit here. As stated elsewhere, the 36 wears larger than most due to it's dial size / narrow bezel. I've read that others feel the same & have stated that case size / wrist size photos don't usually due justice for someone depending on that photo to decide. Case in point, here is a 36mm LE & a 40mm LE on the same wrist. Even though the A dial 36 picture is bigger, the lug SEEMS to cover the same space on the wrist.















This shot doesn't show much wrist but it's a 36 also.








This is a good case size comparison (ex. is serial versions). Note that they don't really read as a big difference in dial size. The 36case on the right is 9.2mm ht. & the 40 is 10.2 mm ht. so that is also a consideration. 40mm = 20mm lug width & the 36mm = 18mm lug width.








B.


----------



## B....

I noticed on Stowa site that as of this time there has been 5 cancellations of the 36mm handwinding LE, if anyone is interested in ordering.
B.


----------



## eviola1

Just ordered the Flieger Klassik 36 (with logo no date) and should have it soon! Though it's a 36mm, it's lug-to-lug is still pretty long at almost 45mm putting it the Omega Speedmaster Reduced range. It will still look huge on my 6.25" wrist and I think would look even better on bigger wrists.


----------



## StufflerMike

> will still look huge on my 6.25" wrist....


This I doubt.


----------



## commanche

OOT abit, but my wish is that they make a 36mm Marine Klassik next!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Does the 36mm flieger have the option for the old logo? Or is it new logo only?


----------



## Fikk

Double post, can be deleted


----------



## Fikk

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Does the 36mm flieger have the option for the old logo? Or is it new logo only?


Except if you can find one of the few older 36mm fliegers, it has to be the new logo


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Fikk said:


> Except if you can find one of the few older 36mm fliegers, it has to be the new logo


The search continues.....


----------



## Fikk

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> The search continues.....


Good luck then.
I don't know how many of them were made but I have only seen 1 or 2 for sale in the last years.
Mine was produced in 2005.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Fikk said:


> Good luck then.
> I don't know how many of them were made but I have only seen 1 or 2 for sale in the last years.
> Mine was produced in 2005.


Ehh, I'll take 36mm or 40mm with old logo at this point


----------



## Fikk

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Ehh, I'll take 36mm or 40mm with old logo at this point


Then that's easy.
And no logo even easier.


----------



## bomba

Both are very nice watches but I'll take the 36mm anyday

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I prefer the 36mm for more dressed up or in the office; 40mm Baumuster B for casual. I would the Stowa 36mm over an IWC 36mm


----------



## bomba

cadomniel said:


> I prefer the 36mm for more dressed up or in the office; 40mm Baumuster B for casual. I would the Stowa 36mm over an IWC 36mm


I feel sad when I see this 🤣. I have an IWC Mark xii. It's been around for a while but I still like it a lot.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

bomba said:


> I feel sad when I see this 藍. I have an IWC Mark xii. It's been around for a while but I still like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 I would take a Mark XII
I meant I don't want to spend the extra money for the new36mm IWC Mark XVIII vs the Stowa


----------



## Fikk

cadomniel said:


> I prefer the 36mm for more dressed up or in the office; 40mm Baumuster B for casual. I would the Stowa 36mm over an IWC 36mm


I have the flieger 36 for the office or when I feel like wearing a smaller flieger and the FO for more casual occasions


----------



## trebor2

How is the accuracy on these?


----------



## StufflerMike

trebor2 said:


> How is the accuracy on these?


From Stowa FAQ

ETA 2824-2

ELABORE version (our standard movement)

- golden STOWA logo on the standard rotor

- or hand-made rotor of German silver with individual engraving

- Incabloc or Novodiac shock protection

- min. 38 hrs power reserve

- 28 800 half vibrations per hour (4 HZ)

*- Regulation from 0 up to plus 10 sec. divergence per day*

(please keep in mind that during the "aging process" of the clock movement the bearing oil can become stiff, and your watch slower. If this circumstance disturbs you or the watch looses time a service of the clock movement will be necessary.

Our recommendation is every 4-5 years but it is also possible that your watch is working correctly for 6, 7 or even more years).

- barrel spring Nivaflex NO

- hair spring Nivarox 2

- gold-plated Nickel balance wheel

- max. amplitude 315 degrees

- min. amplitude 200 degrees

- max. adjusting mark of dial on top 0.4 ms

- 25 pallets of synthetic rubin


----------



## trebor2

Thanks for that Mike. Have placed my order and begun the 2 week wait.


----------



## StufflerMike

trebor2 said:


> Thanks for that Mike. Have placed my order and begun the 2 week wait.


Good choice.


----------



## TodaysTime

Just started zoning in on the 36. How did it go?



trebor2 said:


> Thanks for that Mike. Have placed my order and begun the 2 week wait.


----------



## TodaysTime

Mike, that is a great shot. That is the 36, correct?

Do you happen to know of any good bund straps for the 36?



stuffler said:


> Good choice.
> 
> View attachment 12948505


----------



## StufflerMike

Yes, that’s the 36mm.
Eulit „Unterlagenband“ (that’s how they call it) Graf „Montana Special“ or MWC should match in 18mm.
Not sure about the visual effect of a bund on a 36mm watch. Could be the watch visually looks even more tiny as it really is. I‘d go for a Nato......


----------



## TodaysTime

stuffler said:


> Yes, that's the 36mm.
> Eulit „Unterlagenband" (that's how they call it) Graf „Montana Special" or MWC should match in 18mm.
> Not sure about the visual effect of a bund on a 36mm watch. Could be the watch visually looks even more tiny as it really is. I'd go for a Nato......


Thank you. I was wondering the same thing about possibly overemphasizing the smaller size.


----------



## jagv428

This will most likely be my next purchase.... Currently enjoying my Sinn 104 white purchased a couple of weeks ago

From the pics here, feels like this 36mm would wear well on a 6.5 inch wrist

It would be awesome if someone owning both Sinn 104 and this 36mm show wrist shot comparison 

Would auto vs hand winding movements make the case thinner? 



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus

Resurrected. This thread was very helpful. I have a 6.1 inch wrist so always hesitated to get a flieger. However I think this is going to be perfect, very similar size to my Hamilton khaki 38 which I love. So I just pulled the trigger, should be here in 2-4 weeks. I requested they include a small length strap in the box instead of a regular, hoping they are able to do that.


----------



## Stubbadub

I bought a flieger 36 4 years ago, it always wore great. I have a 6.5 inch wrist









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

The only criterion is the wrist's width - not the circumference,


Volker


----------



## JuNi

Flieger 36 - always a great N comfortable fit


----------



## Demaratus

Nice everyone! I’ll show you my brand new one when it gets here. Stowa emailed me today asking for my wrist size m, so they’re working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Had mine several months now. Such a nice watch to wear, so slim it hugs the wrist.The bronze just finishes off the classic vibes for me.


----------



## JuNi

mrk said:


> Had min several months now. Such a nice watch to wear, so slim it hugs the wrist.The bronze just finishes off the classic vibes for me.
> 
> View attachment 16363962
> 
> 
> View attachment 16363963


Nice photos. Especially your first one with the glowing lume worked well.

Playing with the idea to get a bronze with standard lume and not the Vintage lume to realize a better readability.

Is yours equipped with vintage lume?


----------



## mrk

JuNi said:


> Nice photos. Especially your first one with the glowing lume worked well.
> 
> Playing with the idea to get a bronze with standard lume and not the Vintage lume to realize a better readability.
> 
> Is yours equipped with vintage lume?


I'm not sure what you mean by vintage lume? The lume on all Stowas is the same, there is no vintage or standard lume. What is different is the day colour of the lume markers if that's what you mean. On the Classic Fliegers the paint colour is pale, what some call fauxtina, but it's a clean pale and is obvious that it's not trying to be faux unlike some watches that purposefully age marker the lume markers to look "old".

The non classic Stowas have white lume markers and they still glow the same as the Classic models. Lume is never an issue with any Stowa/Laco. They're always bright, last a long time and evenly applied.

Here is what it looks like when the lume is not charged up.


----------



## JuNi

Something bright today


----------



## Demaratus

The flieger is here, the flieger is here!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *martini*

I love 🧡 the 36. For me it brings a classic pilot down to a size that can make it a daily wearer with no issues. Gorgeous finish and care on the movement too (I have the ETA auto). Top notch! It's a "watch guy's watch" for those who don't want a wall clock.


----------



## Demaratus

*martini* said:


> I love  the 36. For me it brings a classic pilot down to a size that can make it a daily wearer with no issues. Gorgeous finish and care on the movement too (I have the ETA auto). Top notch! It's a "watch guy's watch" for those who don't want a wall clock.
> View attachment 16447592


Yep, I have the same model minus the logo. I got it because I wanted a daily wear on my small wrist and it didn’t let me down. 

I like it so much I think I’ll get a marine next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Can't believe I missed this thread. I bought mine just before Christmas. I opted for the manual wind with the logo. After wearing the 36 for awhile, I appreciate how the watch sort of disappears under the cuff. I enjoy wearing the watch without being reminded all the time that I am wearing a watch.


----------

